# UPS joins USPS???????????????



## nomowork (Dec 19, 2011)

I ordered something on the internet and found out that it was handled by UPS which I really have good service from, but then I find out that they are handing off packages to the USPS which I have a lot of problems with their service locally. Now I find out my package is at the local post office for the last five days and this isn't the first time. Here's a cut and paste of the tracking:

This shipment is progressing through the postal system to the final destination.

Estimated Delivery:
Sunday, 12/18/2011

Last Location:
CITY OF INDUSTRY, CA, United States, Thursday, 12/15/2011 

Today is the 19th and still no package in sight. [-o< #-o :roll: :shock:  :evil: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## richg99 (Dec 19, 2011)

I heard the same thing on the radio last week. I, too, was shocked to find out that UPS would trust anything to the US Postal Service....

It is no wonder why the US Post Office is in trouble, the way it is run.

Five clerk locations, one clerk. 

20 people in line, 3 locations working out of five, and one clerk gets up and takes her "break". 

Twenty different PRINTED boxes for twenty different versions of Priority Mail. Apparently, when no one has to make a profit, no one thinks of just printing 20 different labels and applying them to the same box. Then they wouldn't be OUT OF THEM much of the time!

Yee gods. What a mess. Sell it to Wal-Mart. The postal service will be better and they will make a profit doing the job right. 

R


----------



## nomowork (Dec 20, 2011)

I sent UPS an email asking about my situation and at least they are very prompt in replying. Seems the left hand doesn't know what the right hand is doing. The UPS reply is as follows:

"Thank you for contacting us about tracking number XXXXXXXXXX. I checked our tracking system; however, I was unable to retrieve any information with the number provided. UPS tracking numbers are comprised of either 11 or 18 digits. Eighteen-digit tracking numbers begin with '1Z'.

The situation happens because this is a contract-only service selected by your shipper(s) for residential deliveries. These shipments are turned over to your local United States Postal Service (USPS) to make the final delivery.

If you have any questions or concerns about the delivery of this shipment, please contact the person or company who shipped your package for further assistance.

I am sorry that you did not receive your package.

Please contact us if you need any additional assistance."

I guess this will be another one of those trips to the local Post Office to find out why my package has been sitting there for five days!

It's a new dawn. I may have to stoop to a new low and request DHL service!


----------



## Jim (Dec 20, 2011)

richg99 said:


> 20 people in line, 3 locations working out of five, and one clerk gets up and takes her "break".



:LOL2: 

Funny how that happens, it never fails. I thought it was just me every time I went to the PO.


----------



## RivRunR (Dec 20, 2011)

I had the exact same situation, UPS handed the package off to the USPS. Problem was, I listed my street address, not my PO address. I got it eventually, but it took 3 extra days. Anyway, when I contacted the seller they said it was a "special rate" shipping option (I had no option when ordering, but it was cheaper than usual UPS) where UPS delivers to the nearest PO, then hands it off to them. Shipping was $4.95 instead of $12, so I was ok with it...but now I put both my street AND PO Box addresses on everything I order.

And here's a handy tip ....some sites won't accept a PO Box address, but if you put spaces between each character you can sneak by the filter...for example: instead of

PO Box xx

type it as

P O B o x x x


----------



## muskiemike12 (Dec 20, 2011)

Well seeing that the estimated delivery was on a Sunday and they don't deliver on Sunday, that is pretty easy to figure out. You should probably get it today. Seeing you ordered it on Thursday it usually takes 3-5 business days to deliver. I don't work for the USPS, but I have never had any problems with their service.


----------



## moelkhuntr (Dec 20, 2011)

The same thing is happening in our area with Fed Ex! Shipped Fed Ex and then they hand it off to USPS. Watch it on the tracking and it makes a circle around my home. One thing I have been told by an USPS postmaster is that if they don't know where the house is quick they drop it off at the post office for them to deliver and also that if they are running late some days they drop it off at the post off so they can get back in to their office. I was told this directly by a USPS POSTMASTER!!!!! This has been going on for about a year now.


----------



## wasilvers (Dec 20, 2011)

I trust the UPS guy, never the USPS. USPS has no skin in the game. Even when you can prove that the one person in the one person post office is holding/opening/destroying your mail, they do NOTHING about it - I thought it was a federal offence, unless it is one of their own employees. Also, for a a fact (friends employed there), the postal service holds mail so they can 'average' deliveries for the week. Ask them why they have storage pods or trailers in the back! I have received plenty of NRA stuff AFTER the deadline given. 
For my opinion, the USPS can close down It would serve them right for the incompetence each unit exibits. Here's an example, try emailing an airgun - holy cow, you would have thought I was sending a live grenade. Except it is specifically exempted as a non firearm. I had to talk to 3 different postmasters before i got the area manager on the phone and got him to let me mail it. Then I sent some some muzzleloader balls in the mail. Maybe I did take advantage of the saying, ' if it fits in the box, it's flat rate shipping' - really, who expects you to ship lead. But it is just lead, could have been sinkers for all they care. No, they called it 'ammuntion' and treatened the guy I shipped it to with jailtime. IT WAS LEAD BALLS for crying out loud. 

I love UPS though, they have always been top notch with my multiple deliveries each week.


----------



## nomowork (Dec 20, 2011)

I went by my local post office this morning to inquire about the package. They said they never received it and is still at the distribution center according to their computer records (same as online tracking), so went to distribution center which is really close by and the front desk clerk didn't even know about UPS handing over packages to USPS :shock: . The clerk didn't even attempt to look for it and just made a comment that it was probably parcel post so it has last priority. I then said that the package has been in this building for five days now and she had no answer for that. 

My local postal service has always sucked big time since I moved to this address 21 years ago and hasn't improved at all.

The waiting continues.......................................... :evil:


----------



## nomowork (Jan 9, 2012)

Ordered some other stuff from Amazon and apparently even Fedex now uses USPS for the final leg!

BTW, concerning the original topic concerning UPS and the USPS, I sent an inquiry to the Postmaster General and they said that they would respond within so many days to my question. The package was delivered the next day with no response from USPS what so ever! What a chetty way to run a business.................................


----------



## shamoo (Jan 13, 2012)

I ordered boots from BassProShops, they came UPS/USPS, tracked it right to the postoffice, no problem at all but I did read some bad things about this service.


----------



## Butthead (Jan 13, 2012)

Well the UPS Mail Innovations has not been good for me. 

First incident was buying Halo from Walmart. Sent via the UPS Mail Innovations, package sits at the post office distribution center. Call Walmart thinking the thing got lost there, so they send a replacement. I get the replacement within a couple days directly from USPS first class mail. Then like 3 weeks later the original copy magically appears at my door.

Next incident was that I ordered a bunch of stuff in July, including some VMC Spinshot hooks. Unfortunatly the Spinshots didn't get released until the end of September, so they got shipped individually Oct 4. I tracked the package through UPS Mail Innovations and it was supposed to be to my house Oct 10. They just sat in the distribution center...AGAIN! I finally complained to Tackle Warehouse after they were 2 weeks late and they sent me some new ones which came in just a couple days from USPS first class mail. Finally the week before Christmas the original hooks decided to make an appearance at my door.

I just don't understand why there is such a disconnect when they do the handoff.


----------



## Codeman (Jan 13, 2012)

I just had the same thing happen with some photos for a customer, they were being direct shipped from the photo lab. He called me after about 5 days (never had any take longer than this) and said hey I still haven't received my photos could you check the tracking. I found they had been sitting in his town for 2 days and showing a delivery date that was still 3 days in the future. Took 10 days total of which 5 were spent sitting at his local post office. Ridiculous, I hate dealing with the USPS.


----------



## scrapboat (Jan 18, 2012)

I will say this about the USPS. I am active in traditional black powder fire arms, like 18th century flintlocks.
Being classified as a relic or non gun they can be shipped through the mail by individuals to most states. Many custom blackpowder gunmakers ship USPS only.
It seems that a lot of the blackpowder items shipped by UPS arrived damaged consistantly. Damage like rough handling and ripped boxes were common with UPS but most disturbing were boot prints on damaged rifle boxes as if they were stomped. When a Kentucky long rifle is in a box its pretty obvious what it is.
The USPS on the other hand has not had any of the odd damage like UPS. 
Fed Ex will not ship anything firearm related.


----------

